# On The Road In Late November



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good morning all,

Around November 20th I will be headed back east. In doing so I would like to break up the trip over three days, this akes for an easy ride Anyway I am looking for some campgrounds to drop the jacks in over night.

Probably Indiana area and western New York.

I will be traveling 380 to 80 east to 90 east unless the weather is bad and there is snow or frozen stuff to avoid. Then I will end up taking a more southern route.

I looked at KOA's and if I go by the dates listed on the specific campground websites, they are closed for the season.

I suppose I could do walmarts or something but I don't have a generator with me and it's going to be cold....wait. I NEED a generator for the camper! I wonder if my DW woul..... Naaa never happen...

Okay back to plan A.

If you have some recommendations, have some inside info or the real scoop please let me know! I would be very thankful!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well.. This isn't encouraging! Silence!? Uh Oh!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

On I-80 in Ohio some of the newer service plazas have overnight trailer parking, they have electrical, potable water & a dump station available. I know for sure the first service plaza EAST of Toledo is equiped. We stopped there Saturday to dump our black tank. YOu can go online at Ohio Turnpike.org or here is a link

http://www.ohioturnpike.org/travelers/service_plaza/

The one were were at is about 80 miles east of Indiana.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> On I-80 in Ohio some of the newer service plazas have overnight trailer parking, they have electrical, potable water & a dump station available. I know for sure the first service plaza EAST of Toledo is equiped. We stopped there Saturday to dump our black tank. YOu can go online at Ohio Turnpike.org or here is a link
> 
> http://www.ohioturnpike.org/travelers/service_plaza/
> 
> ...


 That's awesome!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

When we went to Boston in September, I was hoping for something like this on the New York Throughway - no such luck. We ended up in a Walmart parking lot (in PA actually). Won't the gas furnace work on 12 volt?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> When we went to Boston in September, I was hoping for something like this on the New York Throughway - no such luck. We ended up in a Walmart parking lot (in PA actually). Won't the gas furnace work on 12 volt?


Hmmmm


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

A campground open all year long, but off the beaten path, in Western New York would be Sprague Brook, south of Buffalo off rt 240. About 30-40 minutes from the Camp Rd Exit of the I-90.

http://www.erie.gov/parks/sprague.asp

Good luck!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Up State NY Camper said:


> A campground open all year long, but off the beaten path, in Western New York would be Sprague Brook, south of Buffalo off rt 240. About 30-40 minutes from the Camp Rd Exit of the I-90.
> 
> http://www.erie.gov/parks/sprague.asp
> 
> Good luck!


 Nice! I'd like to get a bit further east, but this will do very nicely!


----------

